# LakeMaster v.s Navionics



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

Which one works better in Ohio? Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

I am with Rich on this one, Navionics has allot of great features and way more lakes.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Just purchased the lakemaster for indiana/ohio. I love it so far, but it is new and dont have experience navionics. Lakemaster has some features that I think were neat: highlight targeted water depths, 1 foot increments on many lakes, good accuracy, etc. I looked at both. I hated buy chip for only in/oh but dont fish often out of state, so it was not a major factor in getting a larger region. Good luck,
Lindyrigger


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

LR:

I agree that the features on lakemasters seem better. I got a lakemasters with the GPS I bought but it does not have the lake I fish 3 or 4 times a week. So I am sell it to get a Navionics. If you know anyone looking let me know! I would trade it for a Navionics as well!


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Navionics has a more extensive data base of lakes, over 1,000 of which are in HD. Data is updated on a daily basis. Plus this year Navionics is adding more lakes with new surveys. You also get one free year of updates and a free PC app.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I have the lakemaster for lake erie and love it


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Well I have lakemaster, navionics and Lowrance's insight.
My first pic would be insight then navionics and dont waste your money on platinum the premium card is alot better.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

buck.eyehunter said:


> Well I have lakemaster, navionics and Lowrance's insight.
> My first pic would be insight then navionics and dont waste your money on platinum the premium card is alot better.


Just making sure on your answer. The preloaded insight is better than any aftermarket chip?


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I think so. Some lakes not the case but erie its comparable to navionics. There is some contours on insight that navionics is missing.
Lowrance is selling a chip as well Insight hd which has even more. So far Im impressed.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Navionics was going to survey the western basin to huron. Dont know if its on the latest chip. If so could be really good..I believe they put some stuff on hold.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Lakes upates are coming real soon. Look at Navionics website for some new charting in early September.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, we are past the Nav. September updates. 

How do the different programs compare now?


----------

